# Lynnhaven Inlet 9/22/2019



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished the incoming tide this afternoon and the spot bite is still going strong. Used Fishbites.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Holy molely that's a bunch of spots. Fishbite bloodworms?


Fish'n Phil said:


> Fished the incoming tide this afternoon and the spot bite is still going strong. Used Fishbites.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61435


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Good eats and Drum bait right there !!


----------



## bobode02 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice catch! Thanks for the report


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yellow bellies, nice one.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nick, they preferred bloodworm Fishbites though they were also biting clam.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

which pier is producing more spots right now buckroe or oceanview


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Not sure but heard the action is sporadic on Buckroe... one day they’re there and next day not. Last two weeks have been really good in Lynnhaven Inlet but haven’t seen any other spot fishing posts but mine.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

arew those from the gazebo side or boat launch side if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Long session Saturday...one short flounder, ribbonfish and one mullet...hardly any bait in the water...


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Ocean View/ Harrison Pier Saturday 9/28/2019*

which pier is producing more spots right now buckroe or oceanview?

I Spent a couple of hours on Ocean View Pier right at High Tide Saturday morning. Several Speckled Trout caught (Before I got there), and over night my buddy did very well on Spot's but not much going on up and down the pier while I were there.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

As far as spot and croaker, Lynnhaven was sleeping this weekend. I stopped by there Saturday even and checked back around 2am on Sunday...nothing was going on. Monroe wasn't producing either...at least not sizeable ones. I did see some nice croaker on Sunday, but not by the cooler.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished Lynnhaven Inlet last Sunday afternoon and the spot were still there. Didn't catch half as many as the week before and they were smaller. Used bloodworm and clam fishbites.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Same mess in an all day session...1 spot, 1 16" flounder ,three puffers.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished yesterday and the spot are still there. Smaller fish and not as plentiful as two weeks ago. Also one small speck and puffer.


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Fished yesterday and the spot are still there. Smaller fish and not as plentiful as two weeks ago. Also one small speck and puffer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61567


What side of the inlet are you fishing?


----------

